# More pictures from jrr



## jrr (Sep 14, 2010)

Here are more pictures of my new roof. Any opinions of the quality of the work will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RemStar (May 8, 2010)

Did you hire a cheaper contractor in your area to do this job? Kind of looks that way....But then again, you get what you pay for.


----------



## jrr (Sep 14, 2010)

No, they were not cheap. There was a bad hail storm in our area and they were about the only ones I could get to do it. Because of the steepness of the roof, the local guys didn't want to do it; there were plenty of easier jobs they could take. I guess I ended up with a storm chaser outfit called Equity One Exteriors. Do the valleys look to you like they will cause me leaking problems?
I appreciate your opinion. Thanks


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

what valleys?


----------



## jrr (Sep 14, 2010)

They are pictured in my first post titled Need Advice.
Should I insist they be re-done? I have not been asked for payment yet.


----------



## apehangeralfy (Nov 10, 2008)

I see a few cosmetic things but nothing as far as a leak or code issue is concerned... pay your bill.

Did they pull a permit, did it pass the final? If yes and yes then it's time to pay. If you have an issue with the cosmetics or a future leak that is what the warranty is for and another discussion but I have the feeling that you are looking for some reason to bend this guy over and not pay him and if you don't you should be locked up and not let out of jail till you pay....


----------



## jrr (Sep 14, 2010)

No, you are wrong. I was just asking for a professional opinion. The company has not even asked for their money yet. I certainly have no intent to try to avoid paying them. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## nathanalex (Sep 30, 2010)

The one thing I have gotten while seeing your roof that your roof can be play an important and vital role in the rainy season and your roof seems to be well designed for the rainy seasons.

EPDM Coatings


----------



## jimsonburg (Aug 4, 2010)

It’s a good idea to have your roof checked on a regular basis and when you have constructed new roof, especially if it is more than four or five years old or has potentially suffered storm damage.


----------



## GeorgianRoofing (Nov 23, 2010)

*Looks Okay*

In my opinion if I was on your spot I would not pay them and if they asked for pay. Only pay them for materials. That usually runs at around 2-3k. Depending on the SQ's on your roof.


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

The main issues I see on the pics listed on this post is the shingle butts were not joined right. They have overlapping in some areas. Is this done wrong? Yes. Will it leak? NO. Should the roofers be paid in full? Yes, but bring up these issues and see what they say. If the shingles have not permanetely sealed into place it could be possible to fix up those butt joints. I would offer to pay them $500 less if they don't want to fix it. This could go towards your deductible...


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Maybe not leakers but what about wind? A punch list is in order. Repairs should be made, and they should get the opportunity to do the repairs then pay. 

However- Are the storm chasers not typically looking for reasons to change your roof? 

Let's see, this plane is no good, it ties with that valley so neither is that one, and so on and so on. 

I would think this would be one of those reasons and as someone might have mentioned as a response but really who would go climbing around for $500 bucks- they would take the rest and run, maybe not- maybe they are just a few states away and they care about their good name.


----------



## Tropical Roofing (Jan 18, 2011)

*Does not look like a tear-off was involved which should have been. Looks saggy in many spots. Did they say you had any soft decking? If they did, did they replace any decking?*


----------

